# Corona Virus, Mega Passes and crowds this weekend.....



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2020)

Going to be curious to see what effects everything going on right now has on crowds this weekend....  I realize that the weather situation, especially Saturday with a freeze up after the liquid tomorrow would likely have effected some of the crowds, but in addition I am wondering if we'll start to see a drastic fall off or a negligible fall off in typical crowd volume for this time of year based on if folks are, or aren't taking the "out of an abundance of caution" line being used very often right now to heart or not??


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 12, 2020)

As far as skiing goes for the most part you are outside away from people. Unless in the lodge or riding some shitty bubble lift. I boot up in the parking lot, pee in the woods and tailgate this time of year and don’t ski places with bubble chairs. So I think I’ll be okay from skiing. 
Lift lines may be of a concern and riding with others but now if someone asks” mind if I join you” I may say “yes I do”


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2020)

Not sure how much you've looked at the weather, but that will keep crowds very low this weekend.

We planned to come up and ski Smuggs and Jay Peak this weekend, but the conditions are going to be absolutely miserable & are cancelling plans. Crowds will be very low. Has nothing to do with coronavirus.  In fact, spending the day outside would be great.


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 12, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Going to be curious to see what effects everything going on right now has on crowds this weekend....  I realize that the weather situation, especially Saturday with a freeze up after the liquid tomorrow would likely have effected some of the crowds, but in addition I am wondering if we'll start to see a drastic fall off or a negligible fall off in typical crowd volume for this time of year based on if folks are, or aren't taking the "out of an abundance of caution" line being used very often right now to heart or not??




it's going to be 50 and rain friday going into the weekend.  That alone will keep the crowds down.  There will more than likely be a decrease in visits relating to flying and vacation ski trips but if you're driving and/or doing a day trip it's not that hard to go skiing and avoid the lodge/crowded areas, etc.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 12, 2020)

I think there is a real possibility that some ski areas shut their doors early over the virus risk if things keep progressing the way they are. Not so much because doing so greatly reduces the virus risk, but because the virus risk presents cover for resorts to close early and save $$$ since most are only open at this point as an obligation to pass holders. 

Given the lean winter we have had in the east, I could see the paranoia over the virus being a convenient cover for areas to recoup some of their losses wile being able to conveniently state they are closing early for public safety instead of for monetary reasons. Maybe even out west too, especially at places that close in a couple weeks anyways.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2020)

Kleetus said:


> I think there is a real possibility that some ski areas shut their doors early over the virus risk if things keep progressing the way they are. Not so much because doing so greatly reduces the virus risk, but because the virus risk presents cover for resorts to close early and save $$$ since most are only open at this point as an obligation to pass holders.
> 
> Given the lean winter we have had in the east, I could see the paranoia over the virus being a convenient cover for areas to recoup some of their losses wile being able to conveniently state they are closing early for public safety instead of for monetary reasons. Maybe even out west too, especially at places that close in a couple weeks anyways.



Agree!

 Wouldn't surprise me at all if in the next 24 or so hours, we see press releases from numerous, likely smaller and/or more Southern location ski areas that start off with the "out of an abundance of caution" phrase and follow with the announcement of their end of their '19-'20 season


----------



## JimG. (Mar 12, 2020)

Early closings may occur but since we are at the traditional next season pass price/early buy pricing time that is going to put a severe hurt on pass sales for 20-21. I think many resorts will be hard pressed to ask folks to sign up early and then shut down for 19-20. And there will be folks who take offense at an early close and not buy a pass for next season.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 12, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Agree!
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me at all if in the next 24 or so hours, we see press releases from numerous, likely smaller and/or more Southern location ski areas that start off with the "out of an abundance of caution" phrase and follow with the announcement of their end of their '19-'20 season



You mean like B-East and Catamount just did? https://berkshireeast.com/the-resort/blog/statement-on-covid-19


----------



## JimG. (Mar 12, 2020)

cdskier said:


> You mean like B-East and Catamount just did? https://berkshireeast.com/the-resort/blog/statement-on-covid-19



Yeah just saw that took 24 min not 24 hrs!


----------



## cdskier (Mar 12, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Yeah just saw that took 24 min not 24 hrs!



Can we get a pool going on who will do it next?


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 12, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Can we get a pool going on who will do it next?




There's going to be so many, how will you keep track?  It's only a matter of time now


----------



## JimG. (Mar 12, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> There's going to be so many, how will you keep track?  It's only a matter of time now



Agreed; resorts that resist shutting down will be shamed into doing so.  

Get your skiing in in the next week, last call!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 12, 2020)

Kleetus said:


> I think there is a real possibility that some ski areas shut their doors early over the virus risk if things keep progressing the way they are. Not so much because doing so greatly reduces the virus risk, but because the virus risk presents cover for resorts to close early and save $$$ since most are only open at this point as an obligation to pass holders.
> 
> Given the lean winter we have had in the east, I could see the paranoia over the virus being a convenient cover for areas to recoup some of their losses wile being able to conveniently state they are closing early for public safety instead of for monetary reasons. Maybe even out west too, especially at places that close in a couple weeks anyways.



This right here. Marginal conditions and a pandemic going around would give enough reason for many places to close down.


----------



## kbroderick (Mar 12, 2020)

Speaking as someone who lives in a small town with a big resort, not having an extra thousand people touching the freezer-case handles in the grocery store seems like a good thing to me. It could be that this is getting blown out of proportion, or it could be that we're under-reacting, and it's really hard to say right now because we don't have enough solid data.

And no, I'm not going to stop skiing, but I'm going to try to minimize my indoor time, because that's where the close proximity to other people is the greatest issue. If we could close lodges and just provide bathroom access (and hand-sanitizing stations), that would probably be an effective mitigation step, but I don't think that's realistic from an operational standpoint. I'm already being more vigilant about sanitizing my hands when I get in my truck, before touching the steering wheel or radio.

Given the data we do have available, and knowing that Maine is one of the older states in the nation (demographically), I see a net community benefit to reducing visitation, despite the huge economic hit that would come with that. Being prepared for it to be worse and being wrong is far better than not taking significant steps and ending up with an overwhelmed health-care system.

Yes, it's relatively easy for me to say that—my direct economic benefit from the resort being open at this point isn't significant, and I've got family members in elevated-risk categories—but I hope (and do believe) that the people making those decisions are considering the health impacts on their employees and the local community, as well as the short- and long-term economic impacts.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 12, 2020)

i hear so many people calling this a hysteria, but based on what is going on in Italy, this thing is scary.

i am also curious what kind of weekend it would be like.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 12, 2020)

driving to vermont in my private vehicle and skiing outside alone all day sounds a lot safer than hanging around this petri dish. ice be damned.


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 12, 2020)

cdskier said:


> Can we get a pool going on who will do it next?



Boston seems to be a hotbed, I'll go with Wachusett.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 12, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Agreed; resorts that resist shutting down will be shamed into doing so.
> 
> Get your skiing in in the next week, last call!


  With good snow still left on the trails, time to break out the AT gear & earn your turns.


----------



## Zand (Mar 12, 2020)

jaytrem said:


> Boston seems to be a hotbed, I'll go with Wachusett.



They just put a spring pass on sale last week...if they shut down today they'd have to refund and that would never happen. Nashoba, Bradford, etc will be next.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 12, 2020)

Nashoba's already closed.


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Mar 12, 2020)

Bradford closed last Sunday


----------



## Zand (Mar 12, 2020)

Ah ok lol. Even still I can't see Wachusett closing unless the state mandates it.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 12, 2020)

ThinkSnow said:


> Nashoba's already closed.



Based on how Nashoba looked from 495 as I was cruising past it last Sunday on my way home from New Hampshire, before the warmth of Monday and Tuesday, not so sure Nashoba's closing choice has anything to do with minimizing Corona Virus exposure risk to employees and guests...


----------



## Dickc (Mar 12, 2020)

OK,

I've done my weekly grocery shopping on Thursday afternoon for YEARS.  I went today about 4PM, my normal time and could not get a shopping cart.  People were chasing customer coming out of the store down to get theirs.  I turned around and came home.  I can go for a day or two without starving.  I will head out tomorrow morning when most are at work and see how I fair.  You could have sworn a mega blizzard was on the way with how people were behaving.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2020)

"
Governor Cuomo just ordered all events or gathering over 500 canceled.  I assume that means most of the NY hills will be closed.  Waiting to see I have 4 passes left for Gore to use.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 12, 2020)

Pond skim at roundtop PA cancelled mountain will be open through Sunday which was closing day anyway.

Snow is mostly shot anyways after this week 

Sent from my SM-G973U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 12, 2020)

i just looked at airbnbs in vt for the second half or march, in the event work closes or goes full remote. i'd like to get away from the density and chaos. girlfriend is already wfh.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 12, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> "
> Governor Cuomo just ordered all events or gathering over 500 canceled.  I assume that means most of the NY hills will be closed.  Waiting to see I have 4 passes left for Gore to use.



Pretty sure this order is for NY CITY only.


----------



## urungus (Mar 12, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Pretty sure this order is for NY CITY only.



Nope it is state wide
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/03/12...of-500-or-more-amid-coronavirus-outbreak.html


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 12, 2020)

CT governor banned events of 250 or more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machski (Mar 12, 2020)

Mt. Abrahm done after this weekend, due to Virus concerns but also the rapid loss of snow.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 12, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i just looked at airbnbs in vt for the second half or march, in the event work closes or goes full remote. i'd like to get away from the density and chaos. girlfriend is already wfh.


Go now...

Sent from my SM-G973U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 12, 2020)

urungus said:


> Nope it is state wide
> https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/03/12...of-500-or-more-amid-coronavirus-outbreak.html



I saw both gore and Belleayre announced reduced capacity on their lifts and in their lodges and the gondolas being closed for the rest of the season. I assume whiteface will probably say the same thing although I don’t follow them on Facebook.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## x10003q (Mar 12, 2020)

From Gore FB
Hi Everyone, we are open during regular hours, with limited capacity.   We will be operating with a 50% density reduction applied within our  indoor facilities. The Northwoods Gondola will be closed for the  remainder of the season as of the end of the ski day on Friday, March  13th.  All lifts and the seating capacity on lifts will also be  controlled.  Thank you for your cooperation and understanding, and any  further updates will be posted to our website as they become available.


----------



## gregnye (Mar 12, 2020)

Was thinking about going skiing this weekend but with conditions looking bad and the fact that I work and live near Boston, aka the Hub of coronavirus, it's only a matter of time until I get it, or start showing symptoms if I have it already. 

I don't wanna be that guy that gets Vermont infected so I'll pass. It's crazy here in Mass. Today it went to over 100 confirmed cases. I'm honestly afraid for everyone here. Wish I lived in Maine where there are no cases.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> *driving to vermont in my private vehicle and skiing outside alone all day sounds a lot safer than hanging around this petri dish.*



BINGO

Which is why, _"closing down all life"_ is more of a politician's C.Y.A. tool than an actual healthcare protocol.  

It's a very esoteric topic, but I saw experts on both CNBC & Fox Business discuss this when Italy basically closed everything, and both of their opinions is it will have a very incremental benefit if at all.  Makes sense to me.


----------



## skiur (Mar 12, 2020)

gregnye said:


> Was thinking about going skiing this weekend but with conditions looking bad and the fact that I work and live near Boston, aka the Hub of coronavirus, it's only a matter of time until I get it, or start showing symptoms if I have it already.
> 
> I don't wanna be that guy that gets Vermont infected so I'll pass. It's crazy here in Mass. Today it went to over 100 confirmed cases. I'm honestly afraid for everyone here. Wish I lived in Maine where there are no cases.



No reported cases in Maine, I am sure there are unreported cases of Corona in Maine


----------



## Edd (Mar 12, 2020)

skiur said:


> No reported cases in Maine, I am sure there are unreported cases of Corona in Maine



Yeah, it’s a lot easier to say it’s not spreading when you don’t test for it much.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 12, 2020)

Edd said:


> Yeah, it’s a lot easier to say it’s not spreading when you don’t test for it much.



I was just going to say this.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2020)

Reported case in Maine

https://www.pressherald.com/2020/03...-1st-mainer-to-test-positive-for-coronavirus/

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 12, 2020)

gregnye said:


> Was thinking about going skiing this weekend but with conditions looking bad and the fact that I work and live near Boston, aka the Hub of coronavirus, it's only a matter of time until I get it, or start showing symptoms if I have it already.
> 
> I don't wanna be that guy that gets Vermont infected so I'll pass. It's crazy here in Mass. Today it went to over 100 confirmed cases. I'm honestly afraid for everyone here. Wish I lived in Maine where there are no cases.



We have a confirmed case in the Lewiston-Auburn area. Also a case in New Brunswick in the Fredericton area. It's really only a matter of time. No toilet paper left in Northern Maine now either, and I have never seen the grocery store so busy on a Thursday afternoon as today. You'd think a Blizzard was coming in tomorrow instead of rain...


----------



## jimk (Mar 12, 2020)

I will be watching to see here in Utah if school/college closings cause locals to go skiing next week in droves?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2020)

I was at a different Costco in New Jersey today, more rural than the last one = same result.   No toilet paper, all the racks from floor to ceiling were empty, and if you're familiar with Costco, floor to ceiling is impressive.

Again, I just dont get the toilet paper thing.


----------



## Bosco DaSkia (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 12, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> driving to vermont in my private vehicle and skiing outside alone all day sounds a lot safer than hanging around this petri dish. ice be damned.







Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 12, 2020)

In all honesty,  the first case of COVID-19 in Colorado was a tourist that skied at Keystone and Vail that was from out of country.  So mega passes do at track the masses.  Three more case popped up at Aspen days later!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 12, 2020)

gregnye said:


> Was thinking about going skiing this weekend but with conditions looking bad and the fact that I work and live near Boston, aka the Hub of coronavirus, it's only a matter of time until I get it, or start showing symptoms if I have it already.
> 
> I don't wanna be that guy that gets Vermont infected so I'll pass. It's crazy here in Mass. Today it went to over 100 confirmed cases. I'm honestly afraid for everyone here. Wish I lived in Maine where there are no cases.



Theres already been cases in Vermont but at least as of now no huge clusters which is probably the only thing keeping the mountains open.  But its only a matter of time especially with people coming from everywhere


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I was at a different Costco in New Jersey today, more rural than the last one = same result.   No toilet paper, all the racks from floor to ceiling were empty, and if you're familiar with Costco, floor to ceiling is impressive.
> 
> Again, I just dont get the toilet paper thing.


China is the number 1 toilet paper producer in the world.  Italy, South Korea and Japan are also top ten producers.  The four countries all have a virus issue with varying degrees of lock down and potential supply chain disruptions that ultimately are probably going to be pretty minor.

Maybe some execs in the toilet paper trade started whispering to others, "If you want to wipe your ass, stock up as we might have a problem."

The memes came out over the weekend and everyone started to rush to buy and now we likely have false scarcity psychological buying decisions on a large scale.  



Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 13, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I was at a different Costco in New Jersey today, more rural than the last one = same result.   No toilet paper, all the racks from floor to ceiling were empty, and if you're familiar with Costco, floor to ceiling is impressive.
> 
> Again, I just dont get the toilet paper thing.



The Super Wal-Mart, in Presque Isle Maine on Thursday, March 13, 2020. How much more Rural do you want to get?



Evidently, we don't make much TP here in the US anymore, most of it comes from...... China! (As told to me yesterday by an IGA store manager)



We really need to bring manufacturing back to our own country, before we get defeated by the lack of basic necessities.

Meanwhile, Bidet futures are up by how much?! :lol:


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 13, 2020)

Whiteface closing gondola for the season and will reduce seating capacity in lodges.

Jackson Hole will reduce tram capacity. I heard 27.

10 cases in Aspen all related to travelers but likely in the community as well. They are controlling the lift capacity as well.

Killington will reduce seating capacity in lodges. No word on lifts yet. They confirmed in a tweet they would pro rate spring passes if closed early....no idea how that would work and would it apply to full season passes?


----------



## Glenn (Mar 13, 2020)

Bosco DaSkia said:


> View attachment 26563



:lol:


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> The Super Wal-Mart, in Presque Isle Maine on Thursday, March 13, 2020. How much more Rural do you want to get?
> 
> View attachment 26567
> 
> ...



this is how our whole foods looked last night. first we went to target and got junk food and shelf stable stuff like pasta and jarred sauces and waters and stuff. target was a bit picked thru but had stock and the people weren't too crazy. no hand sanitizer or toilet paper tho.

then we went to whole foods to get meat to freeze and it looked like your pic. the freezers, dry pasta/rice, and meat sections were decimated. we got the last small pack of chicken cutlets in the store. girlfriend went to eataly this morning (gourmet italian grocer, so a bougey place with no parking lot) and was able to get mroe chicken, pork chops, ground beef. 

amazon is sold out of toilet paper. i stole some industrial style rolls from work. chafed buttholes here we come.


----------



## FBGM (Mar 13, 2020)

This shit would be so much cooler if we were bleeding from our eyes and turning into zombies.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 13, 2020)

like we literally need TP...  We bought the last $40, yes $40 Fucking Dollar, Warehouse club sized package.  We aren't using it until absolutely necessary in hopes we can pickup some normal priced TP.

Normally the BJs brand is $17.99 and that lasts like 2 months.  Who's buying $40 TP????


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 13, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> like we literally need TP...  We bought the last $40, yes $40 Fucking Dollar, Warehouse club sized package.  We aren't using it until absolutely necessary in hopes we can pickup some normal priced TP.
> 
> Normally the BJs brand is $17.99 and that lasts like 2 months.  Who's buying $40 TP????



You!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 13, 2020)

Blue Mountain in PA just announced they are closing after this weekend.  While they did mention Covid-19 as a reason to cancel season ending events, the closing is due to weather.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 13, 2020)

FBGM said:


> This shit would be so much cooler if we were bleeding from our eyes and turning into zombies.



+1.  It's kind of boring as far as pandemics.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 13, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> You!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Begrudgingly!  That will not get used in our home...


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 13, 2020)

I have to go grocery shopping today hopefully the shelves aren’t empty. Have enough tp for now for a few weeks. Snow is all gone so could use leaves.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2020)

anything can be toilet paper in the end times.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 13, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> anything can be toilet paper in the end times.



Now that we don’t have newspapers, magazines or physical books paper may be harder to find. [emoji15]


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Now that we don’t have newspapers, magazines or physical books paper may be harder to find. [emoji15]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




Time to buy stock in companies that make bidets.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2020)

might be time to order a new copy of infinite jest. 1200 pages of ass wiping pleasure on my bookshelf.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2020)

icecoast1 said:


> Time to buy stock in companies that make bidets.



we almost bought a tushy recently - https://hellotushy.com/

only reason we didnt was bc the version with heated water needs to link up to your sink plumbing and our sink plumbing hides in a cabinet fixture and we can't drill because we don't own. we didn't want the cold water version that hooks up to the toilet water source.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 13, 2020)

k just canceled the brewers fest on 3/21. prudent, good idea, etc etc. but a bummer. we have an airbnb near magic/stratton with a few other friends that weekend and with the weather and conditions the beer fest was sounding like a good option for us. wouldn't be surprised if the whole trip gets scrapped now between conditions, weather, global pandemics, and airbnb liberalizing cancellation fees accordingly. 

i really hope my season isnt over at 34 days in early march.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2020)

One thing I forgot to mention about my Costco experience last night, all registers were open, which I've only ever seen at Christmas time.  And our checkout person was a mechanic from the automotive area who normally changes tires, etc....


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 13, 2020)

*Hunter practicing social distancing...*

Hunter practicing social distancing...


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 13, 2020)

Looks like Hunter practicing what it will look like if they close


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 13, 2020)

So we are skiing this weekend but not at a mega resort.  We are also brining our own beer and food.  No need for a lodge.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## RISkier (Mar 13, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> anything can be toilet paper in the end times.



Where's that Sears Roebuck catalog when you really need it?


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 13, 2020)

So Jay just announced they were closing. I'm trying to parse what they are saying about the decision by "the Quebec government to limit entry into the United States". 
https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238573392619548679


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2020)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> So Jay just announced they were closing. I'm trying to parse what they are saying about the decision by "the Quebec government to limit entry into the United States".



A huge percentage of their customers are Canadian.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Mar 13, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> A huge percentage of their customers are Canadian.



I know that part. It was the fact that a provincial government would be determining who could cross an international border (in an outbound direction) part.  However, it also seems like the Canadian federal government is considering closing the US/Canada border to travelers. I wouldn't be surprised if they did that (and would also take care of my decision whether or not to cancel my trip to Banff next week lol).


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 13, 2020)

The stores in Vermont are not too bad.  Toilet paper supplies are picked over, but you can still get it.  People seem to be stocking up, but not hoarding.

Italy still has food on their shelves.  I don’t see why we won’t too.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 13, 2020)

Went to my supermarket yesterday the only thing in short supply was shopping carts.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 13, 2020)

Went for just a normal weekly shop and...

No toilet paper, no baked beans and now taco seasoning or shells. Spaghetti sauce was very limited as was chicken. Worse part was That was from around 4 today. Shopping took an hr. The line took another hr. It wrapped 3/4 of the way around the store.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Mar 13, 2020)

Leaving utah tomorrow..cant wait to get on a plane..cant wait to go to work in nyc...going to start driving in to avoid the nyc..sewer system.


----------



## Edd (Mar 13, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> Italy still has food on their shelves.  I don’t see why we won’t too.



They seem to be taking it in stride. 


https://twitter.com/racheldonadio/status/1238366924704305153?s=21


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 13, 2020)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> So Jay just announced they were closing. I'm trying to parse what they are saying about the decision by "the Quebec government to limit entry into the United States".
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238573392619548679



As I mentioned in the Jay Peak thread, there are no problems with crossing the border.  However, as of yesterday if you re-enter Canada from any country, you have to declare it to your employer and self quarantine for 14 days.  Government employees are nor allowed to leave.  I doubt any of this will be strictly enforced, but this nonetheless means that people will stay put.

I crossed The US border earlier this afternoon (I'm in Jay), and had no problem entering.  I chatted with the guy at the gate (very small border crossing with no traffic), and they have not heard of any upcoming restrictions between Canada and the US unless you have traveled to Europe (and other countries) in the past three months.  But he said the current situation was very dynamic so this could change fast.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 13, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> The stores in Vermont are not too bad.  Toilet paper supplies are picked over, but you can still get it.  People seem to be stocking up, but not hoarding.
> 
> Italy still has food on their shelves.  I don’t see why we won’t too.



Because in the flatlands when it snows 8”+ everyone clears out the stores like it’s the apocalypse. 2 weeks of quarantine? Dogs and cats living together.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2020)

"We live in a completely corrupted world where every government is just a bunch of businessmen working for a bunch of bigger businessmen and none of them give a s**t about the people.
Just is part of the problem
Where lucky world that most people on earth are good hearted that want to stop bad things from happening.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 14, 2020)

Just watched Mount Snow take the bubbles off the haul rope and park them in the shed while I was making breakfast in my condo....

Social distancing lift riding

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 14, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> "We live in a completely corrupted world where every government is just a bunch of businessmen working for a bunch of bigger businessmen and none of them give a s**t about the people.
> Just is part of the problem
> Where lucky world that most people on earth are good hearted that want to stop bad things from happening.


I’m starting to think that Scotty is just a quote bot.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 14, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Just watched Mount Snow take the bubbles off the haul rope and park them in the shed while I was making breakfast in my condo....
> 
> Social distancing lift riding
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


And now they're back out of the barn and on the haul rope and spinning....

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MikeDeJ (Mar 14, 2020)

drjeff said:


> And now they're back out of the barn and on the haul rope and spinning....
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



Taking the bubbles off line may have been due to the wind.

MikeD


----------



## drjeff (Mar 14, 2020)

MikeDeJ said:


> Taking the bubbles off line may have been due to the wind.
> 
> MikeD


Doubt that as they were out all night long on the line, and it was gusting big time around midnight... Much lighter by dawn.

And I've never seen them in the 8 seasons that the Bluebird has been running, do that before... And in no way am I saying I've been at the mountain every day of operation for the Bluebird over that time, but I certainly am at the mountain 30-40 days each season over that duration...

And it's been running as usual, just not full seats unless you are part of a group of 6 that you know, and no singles lines today. Even a good number of folks riding with the bubbles down and it's not particularly cold or windy today

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skimagic (Mar 14, 2020)

MikeDeJ said:


> Taking the bubbles off line may have been due to the wind.
> 
> MikeD



Probably for a much needed deep clean.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 14, 2020)

First Saturday not on skis for me since December 14th.

Watching webcams Killington's Skye Peak Quad corral is 1/2 full at 1pm.  More people than I would've thought with the poor conditions/weather.  Virus be damned.

Got my AirBnB for Utah :beer:


----------



## kingslug (Mar 14, 2020)

SLC airport pretty empty..


----------



## machski (Mar 14, 2020)

In regards to Jay and Burke, I am sure large declines in destination guests pushed them to the early closures.  Remember, they are bot in federal receivership, so their willingness to stay open while incurring losses is not the same as resorts operating under normal business conditions.  The receiver needs to minimize losses to keep their pending sales prospects up.  You wouldn't buy them if they had huge losses on the books just ahead of the sale for anywhere near the asking prices.  So while they are the first big resorts to close early, we can't consider them a good barometer of any other resorts.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm gonna hit Belleayre tomorrow. Already bracing for hypochondriacal attitudes. Gonna bring lunch and boot up at my car. 

The panic this virus has caused is depressing. If tomorrow is good (I think it will be with temps in the 40's and available bumps) I'll return on Monday for my day 40.

Then I might go to K for 2 days next week. After that I'll probably call it a season and start some early trout fishing. 

No way people or viruses can screw up the fishing.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 14, 2020)

machski said:


> In regards to Jay and Burke, I am sure large declines in destination guests pushed them to the early closures.  Remember, they are bot in federal receivership, so their willingness to stay open while incurring losses is not the same as resorts operating under normal business conditions.  The receiver needs to minimize losses to keep their pending sales prospects up.  You wouldn't buy them if they had huge losses on the books just ahead of the sale for anywhere near the asking prices.  So while they are the first big resorts to close early, we can't consider them a good barometer of any other resorts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



Agreed.  If Crystal, Wachusett, or Hunter close then I'll start to get concerned about this affecting mid-sized and larger players.  

Skiing, hiking, boating are all the safest things you could be doing right now... hellova lot cleaner than going out to buy toilet paper of all things :???:


----------



## icecoast1 (Mar 14, 2020)

machski said:


> In regards to Jay and Burke, I am sure large declines in destination guests pushed them to the early closures.  Remember, they are bot in federal receivership, so their willingness to stay open while incurring losses is not the same as resorts operating under normal business conditions.  The receiver needs to minimize losses to keep their pending sales prospects up.  You wouldn't buy them if they had huge losses on the books just ahead of the sale for anywhere near the asking prices.  So while they are the first big resorts to close early, we can't consider them a good barometer of any other resorts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app




It's only a matter of time before more big ones close as the panic and hysteria gets worse.    Not to mention the weather is absolute crap, they're losing money being open right now as it is


----------



## kingslug (Mar 14, 2020)

Thought i woukd hit 50 days...not going to happen..but its been good so far..


----------



## skimagic (Mar 14, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Thought i woukd hit 50 days...not going to happen..but its been good so far..[/QUOTE
> 
> Last day for Windham is tomorrow.  Lift spacing in effect. No rentals or lessons.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 14, 2020)

skimagic said:


> kingslug said:
> 
> 
> > Thought i woukd hit 50 days...not going to happen..but its been good so far..[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2020)

Slidebrook87 said:


> skimagic said:
> 
> 
> > Skied Windham today. It’s unfortunate that it’s their last day but my hope is that Hunter and Belleayre stay open. There were quite a few people here today so I don’t think profits are too much of an issue.
> ...


----------



## skiur (Mar 14, 2020)

ss20 said:


> First Saturday not on skis for me since December 14th.
> 
> Watching webcams Killington's Skye Peak Quad corral is 1/2 full at 1pm.  More people than I would've thought with the poor conditions/weather.  Virus be damned.
> 
> Got my AirBnB for Utah :beer:



Bear was full on spring conditions today, corn was abundant.  Rest of the mountain not so much, even needles never softened up but bear was awesome today.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 14, 2020)

skiur said:


> Bear was full on spring conditions today, corn was abundant.  Rest of the mountain not so much, even needles never softened up but bear was awesome today.



Sounds awesome at Bear. I assume the mogul challenge is cancelled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 14, 2020)

Pats peak today wasn't empty but no where close to what it usually is this time of year. Snow was soft on everything except Hurricane which was starting to soften.
Just depressed as I had to cancel my Utah trip today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2020)

Well, there's really nothing like being the first on your block with the bubonic plague.... but life comes at you fast, as they say.  SO, let me tell you about my Covid-19 experience over the last couple of days.  This is a letter I sent to our local (town and county) representatives this evening (I live in Port Washington, NY in Nassau County):  

Thank you both for your interest and assistance with this urgent matter.  Despite my intense efforts to avoid this novel Coronavirus I seem to have indeed contracted it.  After having what I thought was a mild head cold over the last few days I woke up on Friday morning to aches and chills.  By noon I had a fever of around 102.  I went to the Northwell GoHealth Urgent Care Center on Shore Road in Port Washington after calling and ensuring that they did indeed have tests at their facility.  I arrived there at 4:45pm and announced upon entering the facility that I suspected I had Covid-19.  They took their time in intaking me (I had to ask for a mask) and even suggested that I first make an appointment on their touchscreen monitor.  I explained that that was a terrible idea and perhaps they had somewhere else I could wait other than the waiting room.  When I was seen I reported my symptoms (fever, headache, cough, aches etc) and was tested for the regular flu.  I tested negative.  I asked to be tested for Covid-19 once the regular flu had been ruled out.  I have not traveled out of the country since December and I have not KNOWINGLY had close and prolonged contact for at least ten minutes with an individual who has tested positive for Covid-19.  On that basis, I was denied the test.  The doctor did not listen to my lungs or give me advice or any other kind.  I begged him to give me the test but he told me the orders from the DOH and I had failed the impossible criteria that had been set up.  If no one can get tested, how can I possibly prove that I have been knowingly exposed?  It is a Catch-22 that keeps almost everyone from getting tested and will lead to people dying.  I spent the entirety of today in bed calling every hotline / resource I could identify; I got the same answer from everyone.  So, we know that Nassau County has the tests but apparently are unwilling to use them despite North Hempstead being declared in a State of Emergency.  This is a public health disaster in the making… only days away.  Call me the canary in the coalmine, but at this point I don’t care whether I test positive (I mean, I do, but I’ve given up on trying to get tested – it’s been an exhausting process and I’m better off watching reruns and resting).  I am, however, acting as if I have tested positive and have self-isolated for the foreseeable future.  The problem is that the lack of testing is what is keeping schools open, not allowing our hospitals to prepare for what is about to hit them (as the respiratory failure phase of this lovely disease seems to enter during week 2 and the first line of defense at that point is the ER and a respirator).  This is a false deflation of numbers going on that is out of sync with the kind of testing going on in New Rochelle, let alone other hotspots.  We are losing ground by the hour.   I urge you both to bring this matter to those who can intervene and create testing and reporting protocols that make sense.  Time is closing in on our opportunity to rectify this unmitigated disaster; please act quickly on behalf of our community.  I beg you.

To my neighbors: please stay safe and take #socialdistancing seriously.   Please feel free to share this.  And if you, as many of my friends are, involved in government, public health, media, etc PLEASE share this story and, if you can, act on it!!!  
Extra credit if someone can teach me how to create a thread on Twitter to post this.


----------



## urungus (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey Scotty your story is unnerving ... hope you make a speedy recovery


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2020)

urungus said:


> Hey Scotty your story is unnerving ... hope you make a speedy recovery



Not me
A friend story
Tbanks for well wishes
I doing everything to try to not close to any 1 with possible virus
And cleaning @ LOT 
That my regular asmtha and respoirty issue that I had for while would not be a good combination


----------

